# can somebody critque my swing? youtube video in thread



## stan450z (Apr 11, 2007)

hey everyone, just wondering if anybody could please critique my swing, any ways i can improve or anything i am doing wrong - video is in slow motion. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC7rLbrVjI8

here is a video i took at the beginning of the year. In this video i hit the ball dead straight and about 270. The video is filmed at a slight angle from the back. if I do hit a bad shot, it is usually a low hook, dies when it hit the ground and doesnt go much past 230 or so. I believe that is either from turning my wrists over too much, or gripping the club too tightly. I should probably get a wider grip as I do on my custom irons, because I dont have this problem with any other club. 

Any comments appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I looked at the vid 4 time, what ever you feel is wrong I wish I had that problem.
keep playing I think what you discribe may be your only flaw.:dunno:


----------



## stan450z (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks, always looking to improve...not that i think anything is wrong but if there is something i could do better in my swing that i am not noticing, maybe somebody can let me know.


----------

